# Help disassembling dash trim: 1997 altima



## Supernootz (Jul 9, 2005)

Is there a pictoral anywhere on how to disassemble the dashboard trim to get at the radio, and the plastic around the shifter, etc. without damaging it. I need to install a switch somewhere in the vicinity of the shifter. Thanks.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

this should do it.


----------



## Supernootz (Jul 9, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> this should do it.



thank you much


----------

